# Bunny fur as nesting material?



## Shoebox (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a house bunny that's molting and her fur is so fluffy and soft I can't help but think my pair of mice would love to snuggle up in it. Im thinking I should put it in the freezer for a day or so just incase but I wanted to see what you all think of the idea?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

can't see a problem myself.I put it out for the wild birds in spring and they really appreciate it.


----------



## Shoebox (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok, I didn't really think it would be an issue either. I love your idea of putting some out for the birds!


----------

